# Euro - Bands



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Did anyone ever get into European bands/music? Agnetha arse and Nena's hairy armpits aside there wasn't much that apealed to me with the exception of a bit of Golden Earing, Supermax and Kraftwerk ... my offerings are below ... anyone get other suggestions?











Kraftwerk - Das Model (Germany - 1980)


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Must admit with liking Ace of Base. Especially the blonde cracker.









Alasdair


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I always liked The Cardigans from the 90's - they were (are?) an excellent group. I have a copy of Gran Turismo somewhere & it's a great album.

I used to have a Golden Earring album too, I can't remember what it was called, though I probably still have it somewhere, but I liked it well enough. Having said that I never really got into them as a group - my friend liked Kraftwerk & rated them highly though I can't say that I ever liked them that much.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

It reminds me that I still have the Krfatwerk vinyl waiting for transfer into a CD.

As snow is here, I will have the afternoon to do that.

Bertrand


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

ALPHAVILLE forever young great band still goinig.

bowie


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No GDM by Gina X Performance (Germany, 1979)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I saw Gruppo Sportivo several times, this was classic 



 Well, I thought it was. Always leant towards european bands when I was younger and still like mind numbing eurodisco today.









It was a major shock to me when I discovered "Sparks" were from California and not Germany.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm not a huge fan of Euro bands but there are a few I could mention:

*Propaganda* (based in the UK I think, but very German) did some good work and may be most famous from one of their tracks being used as the "Rally Report" theme music on TV. I can't remember the name of the track but here's a good example: 




*Lene NystrÃ¸m* (Norway) has a great voice which rarely got to shine whilst she was the lead vocalist of Aqua (Denmark)! 




Perhaps stretching a point, but I love *Stina Nordenstam's* (Sweden) vocals on *Vangelis'* (Greece), "Ask the Mountains": 



. Recently used for the Ariston/HotPoint Aqualtis TV ad.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Euro bands but there are a few I could mention:
> 
> *Propaganda* (based in the UK I think, but very German) did some good work and may be most famous from one of their tracks being used as the "Rally Report" theme music on TV. I can't remember the name of the track but here's a good example:


Was it called "jewel" Rich?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

'Moon Safari' by Air (France 1998).

Very cool


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am looking forward to potz's recommendations ..... tight leather trousers and mullet haircuts spring to mind ..... but I am sure he will prove me wrong


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a huge fan of Euro bands but there are a few I could mention:
> ...


Not sure. I've got (or at least had) the album somewhere but I can't find it







I vaguely recall that the "rally" bit was only on the extended version of something, but I may be wrong







. If I can't find the album I'm going to buy it again! I've found Aqua's "Aquarium" album (the one with Barbie Girl on it) though


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've got the Propaganda album "A secret wish" on, wait for it...........cassette!









Personally, I think it is a **** album apart from "Duel".


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Maybe that's why I don't have it any more! Perhaps I flogged it and have forgotten







I've still got another of their albums, "1234" in which Betsi Miller takes over the vocals.

So which is the "rally" track? Is there an extended version of "Duel" or it "Jewel"


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh man! How could I have forgotten about these guys










Focus (Netherlands)

Had a few of their albums but, again, looks like they ended up at the record trade centre or the like.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

...oh, and this lot of course:

The Hives (Sweden)









Enough from me, someone else can have a go


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JoT said:


> I am looking forward to potz's recommendations ..... tight leather trousers and mullet haircuts spring to mind ..... but I am sure he will prove me wrong


That doesn't read quite right







.... what I meant was that is the stereotype we have of German rock bands .... not that potz is into mullets etc


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Well apart from the obvious Bjork, Air, Sigor Ros etc.

I like





 they are Czech so might have something to do with it. Remind me a bit of Lamb.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

dapper said:


> 'Moon Safari' by Air (France 1998).
> 
> Very cool


quality! love that album.......have you heard there newest, Pocket symphony? wanna copy?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Euro bands but there are a few I could mention:
> 
> *Propaganda* (based in the UK I think, but very German) did some good work and may be most famous from one of their tracks being used as the "Rally Report" theme music on TV. I can't remember the name of the track but here's a good example:
> 
> ...





Bladerunner said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a huge fan of Euro bands but there are a few I could mention:
> ...


Pretty sure it was Duel...

I loved Propaganda

Alphaville was another fave group of mine....


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> Oh man! How could I have forgotten about these guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still got my Focus Albums - Hocus Pocous was excellent.

Alasdair


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ABBA
















Shawn, you know me too well


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > 'Moon Safari' by Air (France 1998).
> ...


Would that be a homage? or a fake? or a copy?











pg tips said:


> ABBA
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Dancing Queen?







Or just Thank you for the Music?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

potz said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


I'll get my coat


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Gotta admit that these guys were the first that I thought of........ Apocalyptica





 (the video isn't the greatest)

Larry


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

potz said:


> As far as Europop goes - no idea what that is.


I call this sort of stuff europop Chris la la la la and I like it


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

potz said:


> @ Larry - Apocalyptica are pretty good.


I Agree they do a great cover of bowie's heroes with the Rammstein bloke on vocals

bowie


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Laibach - Gebert Einer Nation

My favourite from Slovakia's finest. Anybody identify the watch?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Laibach - Gebert Einer Nation
> 
> My favourite from Slovakia's finest. Anybody identify the watch?


I found that quite disturbing Ian









wtf are the reindeer all about?

.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I don't know what the deer represent Paul. They seem to be associated with the concepts of "procreation" or "fecundity".

My brain is not in gear today. Laibach are Slovenian - not Slovakian.

Here's their versions of "Life is Life" and "ATU". Both better than the originals IMO.

The use of extreme right and left imagery can disturb some people but I think they subvert both systems.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Perhaps you prefer





 Potzy?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Perhaps you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, that was great.









Just been "you tubing" Brenton Woods and George McCrae


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps you prefer
> ...


Space - Magic Fly

Remember this euro hit from 1977 Mark?






The genius that is Giorgio Moroder.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

raketakat said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


Donna Summer a true classic


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Space - Magic Fly
> 
> Remember this euro hit from 1977 Mark?
> 
> ...


Magic Fly, not sure I like it now and I know I didn't then. Nice to see it again though.

Why don't I buy a load of alcohol and come round to your house and watch 70's youtube videos all night?


----------



## mad_librarian (Jan 30, 2005)

Great German band called Kante (their Zweilicht album is stunning) and blasts from the past: Amon Duul II, Can, Neu, Faust and La Dusseldorf....The Kraftwerk albums sung in German seem better to me too.

I have a possibly dubious liking for A-Ha (Check out the live concert Valhalla DVD).

Elsewhere in Euroland there's The Wannadies, Soulwax (aka 2 Many DJs), Biosphere, Ange (french Genesis), and possibly the greatest "euro-band" ever, at least in terms of personnel, Gong and their various offshoots.......

Back in the 70s I saw an Italian Jazz-Rock band called Nova support Camel. Just had their album from that tour (Vimana) delivered from Japan - absolutely fantastic stuff with awesome guitar playing from Corrado Rustici. Again, from Italy there's the gentle folksy stuff from Angelo Branduardi. Pizza house favourite Eros Ramazzotti is worth a listen too.

Clearly a mis-spent yoof buying too much vinyl.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A-Ha ... I had forgotten about them ... hate to admit it but they were good.

Below is a link to one of the best tracks to have come out of Europe in a long time, the video is just brilliant. It is "What Else Is There" by Royksopp, not a band I am particularly keen on .... but this track with Karin Andersson the lead singer from "The Knife" is excellent.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JoT said:


> A-Ha ... I had forgotten about them ... hate to admit it but they were good.


I've got no problem in admitting I disliked them intensely. Must have been the fact my girlfriend at the time thought they were great.







I still think she only said that because of the lead singer in Ace of Base.
















Went through my vinyl collection this morning as I've got a couple of great Donna Summer tracks in there. Fantastic







the Love to Love You Baby track is 17 minutes long. What was she doing to make these sounds









Alasdair


----------

